# Fs or BS 360? (regular)



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

good point, as opening up front side will kill a spin if you don't do it correctly. If you think about it, while spinning a 3 FS, the last half of the spin (which means the half of which you will be anticipating your landing), will have you facing your back to the landing..No vision of landing point. Otherwise, when spinning a backside, you will have to throw your back to the take-off, but when landing, your whole body will be in vision of the landing, making it easier to spin your lower body the last half, and keeping your eyes on the mountain. GOod lUck


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

*stay on axis*

hey!!, thats so true, but rememeber with BS spinning not to throw your upper body down at all!!! otherwise you will go 'corked'(off axis) and it will be hard to spot your landing.
get out there


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

I find it easier to spin FS but kinda hard to land because you have to get your head around to see the landing. BS is harder to spin for me but if I can get the spin I can land it almost every time. I learned FS 360's before I even learned BS 180's. So as long as you get your head around and FS 3's it's easy.


----------

